# Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?



## CryGhost (9. Januar 2013)

*Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Hallo, die Überschrift sagts ja eigentlich schon: 

Ich habe einen 100.000er Anschluss bei Kabel Deutschland; 12,5 MB/s wären also theoretisch drinn.
Es kommen aber nur < 4,0 MB/s durch. Da kann man zwar eigentlich zufrieden sein - aber wenn man für das drei-fache zahlt? 

Meine Frage, bevor ich mich beim Support beschwere: Kann die Netzwerkkarte "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller" mit 100 Mbit/s überhaupt mehr als 40 Mbit/s erreichen? Oder geht das irgendwo verloren?
Mein System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....und so oder so: würde sich das Aufrüsten auf "Gigabit-Ethernet Netzwerkkarten" rentieren? Denn das empfiehlt Kabel Deutschland bei Leitungen > 32.000.

Mit der SuFu war ich nicht gerade erfolgreich, sry.

Merci!


----------



## Lt.Ford (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Dein Mainboard (MSI Z77A-G43) hat doch eine Gigabit-LAN Schnittstelle?

Und außerdem ist die Frage auch bisschen blöd formuliert bzw. du könntest sie dir wohl selber beantworten.
"Kann eine 100 Mbit/s Karte mehr als 40 Mbit/s schaffen?" Ja klar, 100 Mbit/s eben xDD

Wenn bei dir nur 4 MB/s reinkommen, dann liegt der Fehler woanders.


----------



## beercarrier (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

der punkt ist ein anderer du rechnest falsch, denn du bekommst keine 32 mb/s sondern 32 mbit/s. einfach mal googeln, dann wird sich alles in wohlgefallen auflösen - oder auch nicht - aber du verstehst wenigstens warum.

eh sry 100mbit leitung, ok du weißt schon das es besser ist für dich das deine nachbarn son teil nicht haben, einfachmal was downloaden und protkolieren lassen, wenn du nachts um 2 10mb/s hast sind deine nachbarn so unfreundlich deine perfomance zu versauen.

p.s. was hat du den für ein dsl-modem?


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Januar 2013)

Wieso, er hat doch eine 100.000er Leitung, also 100 MBit und theoretisch sollten 12,5 MB/s ankommen.
Stimmt doch alles.


----------



## der_knoben (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

EIne 100.000kbit Leitung entspricht einer 100Mbit Leitung. Da dein Mainboard bis 1GBit kann, ist da also noch nen bisschen Platz nach oben.
Die Bremse liegt also eindeutig woanders.
Es wäre möglich, dass dein Router die Bremse ist, oder du schon einfach zu viel runtergeladen hast. KD bremst dann wohl auch von sich aus.


----------



## rhyn2012 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

sehe ich auch so wie john201050


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Du hast doch eigendlich alles was du brauchst:

LAN
Netzwerkschnittstellen - Gigabit Ethernet
Netzwerkcontroller - Realtek RTL8111E


----------



## CryGhost (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Okay, alles klar - ich danke euch allen....kam mir in dem Netzwerk-Dschungel irgendwie verloren vor 

Mit Nachbarn gibts keine Probleme, die nächsten sind ziemlich weit weg...im Stadtwald lebt sichs gut...

Kabel Deutschland hatte schon das Vergnügen nach dem Vertragswechsel von Telekom auf KD, nur für uns Glasfaserkabel zu verlegen, um diese Geschwindigkeiten überhaupt zu erreichen...genaueres weiß ich nicht, da das mein Vater abgewickelt hat. 

Ich hab das Problem eben herausgefunden, indem ich den PC unten aufgebaut hab und direkt mit dem Router verband - da kam ich immerhin auf 70.000 - bislang hing ich an Power-Lan (Devolo)....fragt bitte nicht welches Modell  

Gibts denn Power-Lan Adapter, die entsprechende Geschwindigkeiten vertragen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Ich glaube erstmal ist die Hausverkabelung der größte Feind wie auch schaltbare Steckdosen usw. Es gibt wohl zb schnellere Kits ( da müßte man erstmal deine kennen ) aber Brutto ist da nicht Netto. Man müßte mal nach Tests schauen was die leisten können


----------



## beercarrier (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

ja solche gibt es, such gleich welche raus. die perfomace von dlan hängt aber auch immer stark von der elektro-installation ab, generell gilt je älter diese ist je mehr (verteiler-) dosen (manchmal auch schalter), bzw schnittstelllen dazwischen liegen, desto schlechter die übertragungsqualität.

hab gerade in einem alten heft nachgeschaut, der standard hieß homeplug av - davon gibts 2 versionen, einmal mit 200mbits und einmal mit 500mbits, würde die variante mit 500 mbits empfehlen die schnellsten kits waren devolo und conrad, jeweils ohne schukostecker, du müsstest sie am besten auch direkt an einer steckdose hängen und auf eine steckdosenleiste verzichten.


----------



## Superwip (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



> Realtek PCIe *GBE* Family Controller


 
GBE... *G*iga*b*it *E*thernet

Fast Ethernet (100MBit/s) findet man schon seit Jahren maximal bei billigst-Netbooks oder irgendwelchen eingebetteten Systemen.

Es ist aber nicht unwahrscheinlich das dein Router und/oder Switch nur 100MBit/s kann.

Bei Fast Ethernet kommen übrigens abrüglich Overhead etwa 85-90MBit/s bzw. durch also so etwa 11MB/s; das kann die 4MB/s nicht erklären.



> Ich hab das Problem eben herausgefunden, indem ich den PC unten aufgebaut hab und direkt mit dem Router verband - da kam ich immerhin auf 70.000 - bislang hing ich an Power-Lan (Devolo)....fragt bitte nicht welches Modell
> 
> Gibts denn Power-Lan Adapter, die entsprechende Geschwindigkeiten vertragen?


 
Problem gelöst.

Vergiss Power-LAN und verleg ein ordentliches Kabel.

Es gibt schon welche die die Geschwindigkeit zumindest unter Idealbedingungen schaffen aber die sind teuer und ganz das Wahre ist das prinzipiell nicht.

Weiters kann, wie gesagt, auch der Router limitieren.


----------



## CryGhost (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Router ist übrigens von KD zur Verfügung gestellt worden: FritzBox 6360


----------



## Superwip (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Die FritzBox 6360 sollte die 100MBit/s schon schaffen und hat auch GBit/s Ethernet.

Was für einen Benchmark nutzt du eigentlich für die I-Net Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## CryGhost (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Vergiss Power-LAN und verleg ein ordentliches Kabel.


 
Ja - leider sind nach dem Umstieg von Telekom auf KD die Buchsen unbrauchbar geworden...jetzt steht der Router im Wohnzimmer und das Kabel nach oben zu verlegen ist recht blöd - evtl. kann ich es an der Hauswand entlang im Freien verlegen (kann Kälte im Winter oder Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer Schaden am LAN-Kabel anrichten?).


----------



## beercarrier (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt schon welche die die Geschwindigkeit zumindest unter Idealbedingungen schaffen aber die sind teuer und ganz das Wahre ist das prinzipiell nicht.


 
da ist das allerdings mit der verlegung meist ein problem und z.b. in einem mietshaus meist teuer und nicht ordentlich zuverlegen (sockelkanäle, biegeradius, etc). wlan nach n standard könnte helfen (zur not mit repeater) hat aber eine deutliche ping-verschlechterung zur folge, dlan ist dort schon interessant, und wenn die elektro installation einigermaßen passt auch schnell genug, in jedem fall auch um einiges günstiger als eine halbwegs professionelle cat7 verlegung



CryGhost schrieb:


> Ja - leider sind nach dem Umstieg von Telekom  auf KD die Buchsen unbrauchbar geworden...jetzt steht der Router im  Wohnzimmer und das Kabel nach oben zu verlegen ist recht blöd - evtl.  kann ich es an der Hauswand entlang im Freien verlegen (kann Kälte im  Winter oder Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer Schaden am LAN-Kabel  anrichten?).



aus der erfahrung heraus nein, aber das kostet, wenn du glück hast und die regenrinne dort gerade nach unten geht sieht es nicht mal scheizze aus, aber rohr, kabel dosen, kabelkanal, etc werden dich auf jedenfall mehr kosten als ein anständiges dlan set, damit würde ich es zuerst probieren und wenn es nicht die gewünschte leistung bringt eben zurückschicken. mal ganz abgesehen von dem aufwand, wenn dein vater nicht gerade freudenstrahlend handwerker bezahlt wärst du gut beschäftigt.


----------



## CryGhost (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für einen Benchmark nutzt du eigentlich für die I-Net Geschwindigkeit?



Den Speedtest auf der Kabel Deutschland Seite, speedtest.net und ungefähre Vergleiche mit richtigen Downloads z.B. von Apple und Steam/Origin.


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



> das Kabel nach oben zu verlegen ist recht blöd


 
Hast du keine Bohrmaschine? 

Ansonsten... gibt es keine Leerrohre (etwa die, die für die alten Telefonkabel genutzt wurden)?



> ich es an der Hauswand entlang im Freien verlegen (kann Kälte im Winter oder Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer Schaden am LAN-Kabel anrichten?).


 
Du musst nur ein geeignetes Kabel (Außenkabel) wählen; eventuell kannst du das Kabel auch in einem Rohr oder einem Kabelkanal oder Schlauch verlegen

Nimmst du einfach ein normales Kabel wird schlimmstenfalls nach ein paar Jahren die äußere Isolierung etwas spröde; ohne mechanische Beanspruchung kann aber auch _irgendein_ Kabel etliche Jahre halten.



> Den Speedtest auf der Kabel Deutschland Seite, speedtest.net und ungefähre Vergleiche mit richtigen Downloads z.B. von Apple und Steam/Origin.


 
Gut; sich nur auf einen zu verlassen kann eine Fehlerquelle sein...


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

N Netzwerkkabel über zwei Stockwerke (innen)  zu verlegen is auch kein Hexenwerk.
Ich hab mir auch 30m Kabel besorgt, entsprechend viel Kabelkanal und das an einem WE ordentlich verlegt.
Schön über der Fußbodenleisten immer entlang ... fällt im nachhinein keiner Sau auf - dafür hat man dann eben Gigabit-Netzwerk daheim und nicht sonst irgendenen Rotz


----------



## merhuett (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> N Netzwerkkabel über zwei Stockwerke  zu verlegen is auch kein Hexenwerk.
> Ich hab mir auch 30m Kabel besorgt, entsprechend viel Kabelkanal und das an einem WE ordentlich verlegt.
> Schön über der Fußbodenleisten immer entlang ... fällt im nachhinein keiner Sau auf - dafür hat man dann eben Gigabit-Netzwerk daheim und nicht sonst irgendenen Rotz


 
Ja aber das geht doch nicht das man über Dachboden ect. Flexibles billiges Kabel verlegt  ist doch nicht professionell:banghead:


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Wieso Dachboden?^^
Und wenn man es professionell verlegt dann ist es .. professionell


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> N Netzwerkkabel über zwei Stockwerke  zu verlegen is auch kein Hexenwerk.
> Ich hab mir auch 30m Kabel besorgt, entsprechend viel Kabelkanal und das an einem WE ordentlich verlegt.
> Schön über der Fußbodenleisten immer entlang ... fällt im nachhinein keiner Sau auf - dafür hat man dann eben Gigabit-Netzwerk daheim und nicht sonst irgendenen Rotz



jetzt mal ehrlich kopierst du immer gigabyte weise dateien oder wie lastest du denn das netzwerk im moment aus. die dlan lösung ist simpel und sauber. warum unbedingt kabel verlegen, ja kabel ist besser, aber auch aufwendiger, teurer, und zumindest beim verlegen offener für fehler, war vor etlichen jahren mal auf einer baustelle bei der jmd ein "außen"kabel verlegt hat, leider hat er von außen nach innen und unten gebohrt, es nicht abgedichtet, und so war es nur eine frage der zeit bis der regen den schimmel wachsen ließ, wenn der themenstarter elektriker wäre hätte es den thread nicht gegeben. lass ihn doch erstmal testen ob dlan reicht bevor du ihm sagst das ist besser - mach das. nach dem motto könntest du ihn auch gleich lwl verlegen lassen - muss er sich ja nur ein spleißgerät besorgen...


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



beercarrier schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich kopierst du immer gigabyte weise dateien oder wie lastest du denn das netzwerk im moment aus. .


 
Jetzt mal ehrlich - ja.

Und wo soll das bitte teuer sein?
30m Kabel kosten ~ 15-20€, Kabelkanal gibt  für 1€/m.

Mein Post war auch nich ein  "Pro Außenverlegen" sondern ein "Pro Innenverlegen", weil der TE gemeint hat, dass es innen zu verlegen doof wäre. 
Daher der Post, denn so doof ist es gar nicht .. wenn mans ordentlich macht.



beercarrier schrieb:


> ...ja kabel ist besser,.


Nuff said


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Und wo soll das bitte teuer sein?


 
das hängt auch von den erwartungen ab, z.b. bezweifel ich das du 30m cat7 für 15-20 euro zu kaufen bekommst oder das ein sockel kanal 1€/m kostet, zusätzlich brauchst du ja auch aufputz, bzw unterputzdosen, die entsprechende einsätze abdeckungen, schrauben dübel etc, wer sagt das man bei bohrungen immer schön bei der ecke rauskommt also braucht man auch dort wieder lösungen, schließlich muss man mit einer festenverlegung idr ja auch einige zeit leben, notbehelfsmäßig geht da sicher was günstiges mit gebrauchten cat5 und paar nagelschellen sowie paar steckern aus einem 1euro-shop.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Goobay CAT6 SSTP Netzwerkkabel weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Von Cat7 hat ja niemad gesprochen.

Und es war auch eher die Rede von so einem Kabelkanal: (so einen hab ich zumindest verbaut, eben weil nur ne Mietwohnung)
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.hw-elektro-artikel-alles.de/images/user/17523/produkte/OBO.jpg

So einen von dem du sprichst mit Auf- bzw. Unterputzdosen würde ich nur machen, wenn ich  wüßte, dass ich aus meinem Haus nie wieder ausziehe ^^
Wenn ich in der Wohnung/den Haus nicht ewig wohnen bleiben würde, dann sprengt das wirklich ein wenig den preislichen Rahmen, da geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Wer braucht CAT7?

CAT 5 reicht für GBit Ethernet voll aus, bei kurzen Kabeln auch für 10GBit

Bei Kabelkanälen kann man sparen wenn man das Kabel mit etwas Stratiegie hinter Möbeln, Heizungsradiatoren und Sesselleisten verlegt.



> So einen von dem du sprichst mit Auf- bzw. Unterputzdosen würde ich nur machen, wenn ich wüßte, dass ich aus meinem Haus nie wieder ausziehe ^^
> Wenn ich in der Wohnung/den Haus nicht ewig wohnen bleiben würde, dann sprengt das wirklich ein wenig den preislichen Rahmen, da geb ich dir Recht.


 
So aufwendig ist das auch nicht... anscheinend gibt es ein nicht genutztes Telefonkabel (samt Kabelkanal?) das hinaufführt...


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

also da denk ich anders, wenn dann richtig:
also kanal
Sockelleisten für Verlegung von Laminat, Parkett und für Verkleidung von Elektro- und Rohrinstallationen
kabel
CAT 7 Verlegekabel, 1000 MHz, 100 m Ring, orange, halogenfrei, Installationskabel, Cu, 4x2xAWG23/1, PiMF (Paar-in-Metall-Folie), SSTP

usw usf

ganz ehrlich wenn ich da ein we rummache, dann sind mir die paar kröten die das bestmögliche ergebnis liefern auch egal, meine zeit ist mir viel heiliger. ich weiß nicht ob ihr ein arbeitseinkommen habt und wenn wie hoch das ausfällt. aber falls nicht, tut einfach mal so und rechnet gegen, wieviel eure zeit einem kunden/arbeitgeber kosten würde und was das material kostet.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Wss isn das jetzt wieder? Oo

Aber ok.
Ich brauch nicht zu rechnen. Wieso?

Ich bin Systemadministrator von Beruf (er arbeitet :shock: - noin!) und ich mache sowas, weil mir das Spaß macht.
Meine Wonhung - mein Netzwerk. Da legt nur einer Hand an - ich.
Simple as that


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

hey ich wollte hier nicht rumtrollen, nur zum ausdruck bringen das die verlegung erstens zeitaufwendig ist und zweitens das ich wenn ich denn das angehen würde auch ein möglichst perfektes ergebnis haben möchte. (ob du arbeitest oder nicht spielt hier im allgemeinen keine rolle) nur ist deine zeit egal was du machst eben auch nicht umsonst (selbst als vollzeit couchpotatoe kann man bestimmt schönere sachen machen) und wenn ich mich schon abmühe will ich hinterher auch das gefühl die optimale lösung zu haben. und egal wie, im vergleich zu einem funktionierendem dlan ist sowohl der zeitaufwand als auch die finanzielle investition überdimensioniert (für mich zumindest bei einer  für mich optimalen lösung).


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Ahjoa, aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die sowas gerne machen (heimwerkern undso).
Für die wäre dann der Zeitaufwand nicht so wichtig 

Zumal lebt der TE noch bei seinen Eltern und da denke, das auch eine nicht optimale Lösung auch gut funktionieren könnte


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Wenn du solche Ansprüche (10GBit/s?) hast ist D-LAN für dich wohl völlig inakzeptabel schlecht.

Für normales 1000BASE-T ist ein CAT 5 Kabel, spätestens mit Schirmung _perfekt_. Ein CAT 7 Kabel ist auch nur perfekt und bringt keinen weiteren Vorteil.

Ach ja... (nicht benutzte) Rauchfänge eignen sich auch gut um Kabel darin zu verlegen.


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ahjoa, aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die sowas gerne machen (heimwerkern undso).


so fremd ist mir das auch wieder nicht, ich hatte mal einen handwerklichen beruf gelernt und ausgeübt, aber bei solchen sachen wie kabel verlegen die man dann schlecht mal ein monat liegen lassen kann (da baustelle + frau und so) und ich mir immer so schwer tu eine pragmatische lösung zu finden (mmn zu pfuschen) tu ich mir einfach schwer und seh das nicht ein / bzw rot. aber generell heimwerken is schon nicht schlecht, will mir demnächst mal ne ordentliche hushbox bauen, das kann dann aber auch von einem 1/4 bis zu einem 1/2 jahr dauern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Ansprüche (10GBit/s?) hast ist D-LAN für dich wohl völlig inakzeptabel schlecht.



nö das würde gehen weils ja kein aufwand wäre, einfach reinstecken und gut, aber wenn ich da mal richtig zeit mit verbring dann würde ich es begrüßen wenn ich die nächsten 30 jahre nichts mehr dran machen müsste.


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



> nö das würde gehen weils ja kein aufwand wäre, einfach reinstecken und gut, aber wenn ich da mal richtig zeit mit verbring dann würde ich die nächsten 30 jahre nichts mehr dran machen müssen wollen.


 
In 30 Jahren ist wahrscheinlich 100GBit/s über Monomode Glasfasern Stand der Technik...

Mit bisherigen Standards reichen selbst CAT7 Kabel bei 100GBit/s nur für maximal 7m, es ist sehr fraglich ob sich daran noch was ändert.


----------



## beercarrier (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

alles klar.
aber mal ehrlich, du checkst doch worum es geht oder?
nebenbei, fullhd die nächsten paar jahre bis oleds bezahlbar sind danach 4k oder 8k mit enstprechender komprimierung würde ich schon mal die nächsten 5-15 jahre ruhe haben.


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Ich hatte damals auch das Problem des TE's.
Ich habe es so gelöst mein Chef gefragt ob ich mich am Kabel bedienen darf 30m Rest (Duplexleitung CAT7) mit genommen. Dann hatte ich das Glück das unsere Fußleiste so eine komische Form hat das es drunter gepasst hat.
2 Löcher gebohrt zwei Dosen gesetzt und ich hab volle 16000er Leitung. Wiederum war mein Glück das ich "nur" um Ecken musste und da noch schränke davor stehen, deshalb musste ich es nicht knicken und habe dort die Fl weggelassen.

Kosten die Auftreten können:
Kabel 
Dosen
Auflegewerkzeug
Kanal, Rohr oder änhliches

Vorteile:
Volle Leistung(sollte zumindest so sein)
Haltbarkeit
"Kosten" wenn man die Powerline Adapter tauschen muss
Edit
Ist erweiterbar hab mal ein switch noch drangemacht kaum Leistungs verlust 

Nachteil:
Kosten
mehr arbeit

Die Kosten sind aber relativ da bei mir nach 4 Jahren die Powerlin Adapte kaputt gingen, gemerkt habe ich es durch Verbindungs abbrüche, die Adapter haben sich manchmal nicht mehr gefunden, Schwankungen des Signales


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*



> > alles klar.
> > aber mal ehrlich, du checkst doch worum es geht oder?
> > nebenbei, fullhd die nächsten paar jahre bis oleds bezahlbar sind danach 4k oder 8k mit enstprechender komprimierung würde ich schon mal die nächsten 5-15 jahre ruhe haben. /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireb0ng (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

für ein duplex kabel??? das wäre mir neu das alle so fett sind


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Reicht 100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte für 100.000er Leitung ?*

Versucht ihr immer noch rauszufinden, wie man am billigsten 100mbit ins nächste Stockwerk verlegt?^^

Hab damals erst en 20m Kabel durchs Haus gelegt und dann 2 Jahre später beim Umräumen 3 Löcher gebohrt (1 hinterm Router durch die Außenwand, 1 da direkt drüber im 1. Stock wieder durch die Außenwand und dann noch eins von dem Raum wo es wieder reinkam zu meinem Zimmer), 3€ Cat5e Kabel durchgelegt, außen weiß überpinselt und funktioniert perfekt. Materialaufwand: Eigentlich keiner, da das Kabel schon da war, ansonsten <3€^^


----------

